

Saving a Spleen with 3D Printing: Pre-Surgical Planning with Medical Models - McElroy
http://www.embodi3d.com/blog/3/entry-173-saving-a-spleen-with-3d-printing-pre-surgical-planning-with-medical-models-make-impossible-surgeries-possible/

======
monk_e_boy
Not many of these articles mention that most 3D printers leave the model in a
less than perfect state. It is covered in little flaws due to the print
process and also covered in scaffolding.

There is a really interesting instructable on how to polish up the resulting
epoxy model (this is a model of a horse leg muscle attached to the leg bone):
[http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Polish-
Resin/](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Polish-Resin/)

Many hours needed to sand the model, then apply polish compound and then
finally buff with wax.

~~~
stevedzreams
The companies that make medical grade 3D printed parts have the capabilities
in house to remove scaffolds and smooth surfaces.

